# Now it's uber pet



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20905237/uber-pet-app-update-dog-cat-fee-price-cities-available
Remember you'll recieve a significant portion of the fee, just like surge pricing


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

> Meanwhile, drivers who don't feel like shepherding creatures of the four-legged variety can opt out in the preferences section of the driver app. If, however, they choose to welcome those pets as passengers, they will be guaranteed to receive a "significant portion" of the surcharge on top of their standard trip earnings.


There is absolutely no way Uber should be taking a penny from the extra fee, that should be completely passed on to the driver, and they should thank the fact drivers will take animal rides because they're being paid for it instead of constantly receiving fake service animal complaints from the d-bags who want to bring spot, and fido their personal pets along on rides under service animal law requirements.

@Pawtism and I went back and forth on this one and we discussed exactly this option allowing drivers to opt out absent the service animal part, and with. This should help to reduce the number of riders who attempt to force drivers to take their family pets under the service animal laws.

I'm curious what @Pawtism's take will be on this one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hair EVERYWHERE !!!

TRY THE ALL "MEW " UBER LITTER BOX TODAY !

THE UBER YOU MUST WIPE YOUR FEET
WHEN GETTING OUT OF
NOT INTO.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

A"Significant Portion" how's that for some BS... 

What exactly is UBER doing in this mix to deserve ANY PORTION of an up charge to allow a Mutt to run around my car tearing up my leather seats... I'm sorry to say 3 - 5$ barely begins to address the downtime it will take to clean my car afterwards for the next rider. NO THANX. You can wait for the next chump willing to shuffle you around for a penance that Uber is going to take half of anyway....as an insult to injury in the end... NOPE.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

You will receive a regular x fare plus $1.60 extra on UberPet. The nice thing is you can opt out of it if you don't want pets in your vehicle.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20905237/uber-pet-app-update-dog-cat-fee-price-cities-available
> Remember you'll recieve a significant portion of the fee, just like surge pricing


We get the hair in the car as a bonus...


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20905237/uber-pet-app-update-dog-cat-fee-price-cities-available
> Remember you'll recieve a significant portion of the fee, just like surge pricing


The option for pets has appeared in my driving preferences this am. Naturally I turned it off.
I don't think Uber thought this one through all the way. So now a person with a service animal requests a ride using this new feature of uber. Is Uber allowed to charge more money for a service animal? What about all the Uber drivers driving right past this person with a service animal because they're driving preferences for pets is turned off. Uber is now endorsing wide scale discrimination against service animals.
This is also probably going to encourage more people to claim their pet as a service animal to save money.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> The option for pets has appeared in my driving preferences this am. Naturally I turned it off.
> I don't think Uber thought this one through all the way. So now a person with a service animal requests a ride using this new feature of uber. Is Uber allowed to charge more money for a service animal? What about all the Uber drivers driving right past this person with a service animal because they're driving preferences for pets is turned off. Uber is now endorsing wide scale discrimination against service animals.
> This is also probably going to encourage more people to claim their pet as a service animal to save money.
> View attachment 365517


No, this is only for people that simply want to bring pets along


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome to Uber Pet ??


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Send it in to Uber...rider left an item. Be sure and charge for special packaging and handling and shipping.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> You will receive a regular x fare plus $1.60 extra on UberPet. The nice thing is you can opt out of it if you don't want pets in your vehicle.


And opt out I will... A $1.60 is laughable.... Uber can K M A.... Matt barely begins to cover the cleaner I would have to use to clean my leather seats back off


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Good job on moving the thread... I'm sure this thread being buried in news will insure maximum exposure


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> You will receive a regular x fare plus $1.60 extra on UberPet. The nice thing is you can opt out of it if you don't want pets in your vehicle.


Uber is desperate to increase revenue, Christmas bonus time is just around the corner.



Juggalo9er said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20905237/uber-pet-app-update-dog-cat-fee-price-cities-available
> Remember you'll recieve a significant portion of the fee, just like surge pricing


Yeah sure you'll receive a significant portion of the fee, and Santa is going to give me a brand new car for Christmas.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Wonder what the clean up fee is for....


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

That would be so funny if someone left dog shit in the car then you take a picture and file a "Found Lost Item" case (in the description you write "Owner's dog shit") so you can return it to the shitty owner for a $15 fee + whatever cleaning fee. I'd love to see the expression on the face of the owner haha!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> That would be so funny if someone left dog shit in the car then you take a picture and file a "Found Lost Item" case (in the description you write "Owner's dog shit") so you can return it to the shitty owner for a $15 fee + whatever cleaning fee. I'd love to see the expression on the face of the owner haha!


Wonder if u would get a $150.00 cleaning fee. Might be a great exit strategy as a driver. If you're gonna quit plant some Chit. Instant $


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> There is absolutely no way Uber should be taking a penny from the extra fee, that should be completely passed on to the driver, and they should thank the fact drivers will take animal rides because they're being paid for it instead of constantly receiving fake service animal complaints from the d-bags who want to bring spot, and fido their personal pets along on rides under service animal law requirements.
> 
> @Pawtism and I went back and forth on this one and we discussed exactly this option allowing drivers to opt out absent the service animal part, and with. This should help to reduce the number of riders who attempt to force drivers to take their family pets under the service animal laws.
> 
> I'm curious what @Pawtism's take will be on this one.





R3drang3r said:


> The option for pets has appeared in my driving preferences this am. Naturally I turned it off.
> I don't think Uber thought this one through all the way. So now a person with a service animal requests a ride using this new feature of uber. Is Uber allowed to charge more money for a service animal? What about all the Uber drivers driving right past this person with a service animal because they're driving preferences for pets is turned off. Uber is now endorsing wide scale discrimination against service animals.
> This is also probably going to encourage more people to claim their pet as a service animal to save money.
> View attachment 365517


I actually saw this a long time ago, when it was still in development, it will be run as a separate service (like XL, Black, Eats, etc.). As they are running it as a separate service (with regular X still available), it will be fine (although drivers still wouldn't be able to refuse service dogs on X). Service dog handlers will still order X as usual (and not get charged the extra fee), and pet owners can use Uber Pet (and get drivers they know will allow their pet). Kinda a win/win really. Drivers just need to understand that they still can't refuse service dogs (federal and most states law). I totally agree that 100% of the extra fee should go to the drivers though (but we all know Uber better than that).

EDIT: Additionally, you may find that some service dog handlers choose to do Uber Pet (as long as the extra fee isn't excessive) just to avoid some of the hassle too.


----------

